# Need some help



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello, i was wondering could you give me any advice about diet on dnp. Im arround 13%bf 165lbs at 5,6 looking to drop down to arround  9%. My macros is 90g carbs (50g of white rice post and pre workout and some tomato sauce) 180g protein and 60fat. Currently running 450mg of dnp for 14 days and then switching to clen for 7 days. Also i included sibutramine so i could stick with my diet. Training 6—7 times a week 4x weights and 2—3x Hiit. Should i switch to keto to maximize my fat loss or everything is on point? Thanks for answer


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 22, 2017)

The caloric deficit is the primary determinant of the fat loss, not the macros.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 22, 2017)

So i will lose same amount of fat on keto or high carb as long i stay in same caloric deficit?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 23, 2017)

Pretty much -- yeah.  Glycogen and water loss/gains will be very different however.  And how hungry you feel may be different.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 23, 2017)

One more question. Bigger deficit (800—900kcal below maintenance) will be counter productive on 2weeks dnp and 1week clen without running any aas?


----------



## underground (Aug 10, 2017)

DNP will make you crave carbs...usually pizza, breads, and pastas. Which I normally dislike. I've ran DNP 5 or 6 times. Each time I've switched it up. Fats and Protein must be high but within macros and plus 200-300 calories won't hurt, keep carbs moderate. Whatever days are lifting or cardio days feel free to splurge a little on carbs don't go crazy but don't hold back as much as you normally might. I've read a lot about the whole sugar thing or belief, where people have stated that you need to take sugar to make it work. I don't believe this one bit keep sugars exactly as you have them. Adding sugar just cause a metabolic leak so the DNP takes over and burns it right away making you feel much hotter/sweatier. As for overall fatloss the same basic principle applies: caloric deficit. People over think it, stick to your maintenance add maybe 200-300 calories (you'll need it) let the DNP do its thing. 

Would strongly recommend not to run unless on gear. Not saying you can't you just will probably not be satisfied with the end results...you will look flat, frail, basically like the life has been sucked out of you and it feels worse.  Obviously refrain from orals (except var). Oils?  Ideally: Mid dose test and primo. Absolutely no tren, winny, drol, or dbol.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2017)

damn dude 9% are you prepping for a show? I would be extremely happy to get to 12 lol but to each their own.


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 11, 2017)

Use Sibutramin this Helps with Carb Craving


----------

